
Cert Manager and DataDog Logging - stepbeek
https://happyvalley.dev/cert-manager-and-datadog-logging/
======
stepbeek
I ran into an issue a little while ago with DataDog treating all cert-manager
logs as error logs. I've written up how we solved it in case anyone else runs
into the same issue.

